# Is my bike too big if the frame touches my crotch?



## gabefleming (20 Jul 2009)

Hi all. I just got a Specialized Cirrus 2009, which I plan to use for an 8-mile daily commute in London. Before ordering I checked Evans' sizing chart online, and it said i needed a medium (I'm 5 foot 7 inches). But in the Specialized manual it says I should have a couple inches clearance when standing over the frame of the bike with my heels flat. When I stand as indicated, the top bar of the frame is right up against my crotch. Can I safely ride this bike without castrating myself? Help much appreciated!


----------



## Bigtwin (20 Jul 2009)

Touching isn't a big deal. Are you wearing your shoes and cleats?

How much post have you up?


----------



## jimboalee (20 Jul 2009)

As Mickle says on another thread, it is more important that a frame has the correct reach.

Spesh at Morgan Hill size their frames to suit a person with 'normal' body ratios.
If they say there should be a certain air gap, take their word.

If they say a 54 cm is for a 5' 9" bloke, the reach will be suitable for a 'normal' 5' 9" bloke.

The stem length will be a nominal 100mm ( Correct me if I'm wrong ). Stem length not only adjusts the riding position, it changes the bike's handling and responsiveness. Short stem - turn the bars, long stem - move the bars sideways.


----------



## peanut (20 Jul 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Stem length not only adjusts the riding position, it changes the bike's handling and responsiveness. Short stem - turn the bars, long stem - move the bars sideways.



thats a good point there Jimbo that is often overlooked I think. Longer stems make the bike feel safer and less twitchy to new cyclists because they do not operate so directly on the steering as do shorter stems.

All down to turning moment 

Other influencing factors are of course angle of steering tube and rake of forks 

Same in cars . A quick ratio steering rack like a sports car will feel much more direct and in control than a slow ratio rack or non rack system like a delivery van


----------



## RedBike (20 Jul 2009)

Doesn't the Sirrus have a sloping top tube? (It's higher at the front than the back). 
There should be loads of clearance with this bike. Certainly sounds like you could have the wrong size to me. 

If you jump off/on the thing wrongly or stop on a sideways slope then you'll be wishing you'd got that inch or twos clearance!


----------



## johnnyh (20 Jul 2009)

jump off the thing wrongly and you might find you suddenly aquire that inch or two's clearance!!!


----------



## gabefleming (20 Jul 2009)

Thanks guys. Quick and well-informed advice, I'll definitely be sticking around on this forum.

But I am a shameless newbie and I must admit you lost me a bit by the end. To put it in terms that I can understand in my ignorance, I think the advice is that it's not necessarily a problem that the frame is against my nether regions when I'm standing over it, as long as it i'm comforatble with the distance between stem and seat - is that about right?


----------



## Bigtwin (20 Jul 2009)

2 things - pedals to seat, and seat to bars.

Re the latter - if you are new to all this, it will probably seem too stretched to start with, and not enough after a while as you get into it, so don't get too stressed with how it feels on day one.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2009)

No it’s your legs are too short, as my mum use to say "you’ll grow into it"


----------



## gabefleming (20 Jul 2009)

Curse these short legs! Same problem as when i buy jeans, except jeans don't necessarily compromise my safety


----------



## Rhys_Po (20 Jul 2009)

RedBike said:


> Doesn't the Sirrus have a sloping top tube? (It's higher at the front than the back).
> There should be loads of clearance with this bike. Certainly sounds like you could have the wrong size to me.
> 
> If you jump off/on the thing wrongly or stop on a sideways slope then you'll be wishing you'd got that inch or twos clearance!




I'm with Redbike on this one. The Specailized Sirrus has a compact frame, meaning that it is lower at the seat end than at the handlebar end (see pic below).

If you're finding that it touches your nadgers (assuming that you're Male or pre-op) at the short end then I'd say that it is more or less definitely too large. The reach may seem fine, but any collision could see you singing soprano.


----------



## Tynan (20 Jul 2009)

I wouldn't want to ride a bike that I couldn't stand over, that'd be bloody akward in any sort of traffic etc


----------



## very-near (20 Jul 2009)

Sorry, when I read this I thought it said *'Is my crotch too big if the frame touches my bike ?' *


----------



## jimboalee (20 Jul 2009)

peanut said:


> thats a good point there Jimbo that is often overlooked I think. Longer stems make the bike feel safer and less twitchy to new cyclists because they do not operate so directly on the steering as do shorter stems.
> 
> All down to turning moment
> 
> ...



I had opportunity once to drive a Competition Altered Dragster. Its full lock-to-lock was half a turn of the steering wheel. Not a car for the faint hearted. 5.8 litre, about 850 BHP and was not much bigger than a Morris Minor. Does anyone remember the Fiat Topolino?


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Jul 2009)

+1 with Rhys Po_ - I'm with Redbike on this one. The Specailized Sirrus has a compact frame, meaning that it is lower at the seat end than at the handlebar end (see pic below).
_If you are touching the frame at the saddle end it is much too big - the set up should be much as in the photo - how high is your saddle_? _Can you return it and try a smaller one?


----------



## Davidc (20 Jul 2009)

Tynan said:


> I wouldn't want to ride a bike that I couldn't stand over, that'd be bloody akward in any sort of traffic etc



Neither would I.

I'd be on the phone to the shop/ supplier telling 'em I wanted a smaller framed bike, and telling 'em to take this one back.

I prefer my delicate bits to stay the shape they are.


----------



## gabefleming (20 Jul 2009)

Sounds like wise words people. The bike's going back, which leaves me riding my mate's Orange Sub Zero MTB to work for at least another week. It's a lovely bike, but feels a bit like bringing a lawnmower to a skateboad convention, ho hum


----------



## Wheeledweenie (20 Jul 2009)

gabefleming said:


> Sounds like wise words people. The bike's going back, which leaves me riding my mate's Orange Sub Zero MTB to work for at least another week. It's a lovely bike, but feels a bit like bringing a lawnmower to a skateboad convention, ho hum



Good decision, I know I'm a lady but I ride a Specialized Sirrus as well and the clearance is definitely needed.


----------



## Bigtwin (20 Jul 2009)

Wait a minute here.

The top tube at the saddle end is about the height of the back wheel.

You have a less than 27" inside leg standing in your shoes?

Or are you cycling in boxer shorts too much?


----------



## Davidc (20 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Wait a minute here.
> 
> The top tube at the saddle end is the height of the back wheel.
> 
> You have a less than 27" inside leg?



If you slide off the saddle you don't stand at the back, you're nearer the front.

I'd always want enough crotch clearance for comfort if I either had to stand on the ground quickly(eg ped stepping off kerb in front of me), or worse if the front wheel hit something and I shot off forwards (e.g pothole or back bumper of a car). In both cases legs and tender bits tend to be near the front.


----------



## Bigtwin (20 Jul 2009)

Davidc said:


> If you slide off the saddle you don't stand at the back, you're nearer the front.
> 
> I'd always want enough crotch clearance for comfort if I either had to stand on the ground quickly(eg ped stepping off kerb in front of me), or worse if the front wheel hit something and I shot off forwards (e.g pothole or back bumper of a car). In both cases legs and tender bits tend to be near the front.



If you slide forwards on account of a pot hole, the top tube will be the least of your worries. It's the danglers/steerer/stem interface that will bring a cheer to your face...


----------



## Davidc (20 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> If you slide forwards on account of a pot hole, the top tube will be the least of your worries. It's the danglers/steerer/stem interface that will bring a cheer to your face...



Depends on speed.

Did you ever meet stem shifters? basically levers like downtube or bar-end ones, but on the stem. If you had the front on large chainwheel and the rear on the largest sprocket you had 2 little blunt knives aimed at your crotch!

That was something to really worry about. (I never had them, but saw quite a few on other peoples bikes)


----------



## Banjo (20 Jul 2009)

I intended buying a Sirrus but I also have short legs compared to my height and found the Sirrus i could stand over felt short in the reach.

Just bought a Trek Valencia which seemed beter designed for a 
short legs/long body and arms person.


----------



## Bigtwin (20 Jul 2009)

Davidc said:


> Depends on speed.
> 
> Did you ever meet stem shifters? basically levers like downtube or bar-end ones, but on the stem. If you had the front on large chainwheel and the rear on the largest sprocket you had 2 little blunt knives aimed at your crotch!
> 
> That was something to really worry about. (I never had them, but saw quite a few on other peoples bikes)



Speed + weight = momentum. It doesn't take a lot of the former for me to be able to cover those few precious inches to make the meat meet the metal 

Yes - had some of those on an old Raleigh. Nice to use when on the bar tops, but yes, a bit "inviting" for the dough-balls....

Bit like people who drive around with empty cycle racks on the back of cars, waiting for a chance to turn cyclists/motorcyclists into cocktail sausages when they overtake then slam the brakes on. One of my favourites that one...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Jul 2009)

i'm also 5'7" and ride a 58cm 'medium' bike (with a shorter stem) perfectly happily. it's an old school flat top tube too. the only downside is that i don't have a metre of seat post to attach all those lights, saddlebags etc…


----------

